# Focal 27kx box spec



## batman6 (Feb 11, 2010)

I recently purchased a Qlogic sealed 10" box with a dimension of 1.4Cubic ft. I'm wondering if this size is okay for my focal sub to sound it's best?


----------



## F1-Status (Jan 7, 2011)

I know that it has been a year since you posted your message. I just bought the same subwoofer Focal K2 Power 27KX and wondering how that box work out for you and which amp you're using to push the sub. Do you still have the set up? How do you like it?


----------

